
Ask HN: What non technical skills do you think are valuable to startups? - ryanmercer
Forget anything CS-related, what other skills do you think are valuable to startups in the first 3 years?
======
jmcminis
Sales for b2b. Marketing for b2c.

No matter how good your product is, if you don’t get traction, you’re dead in
the water.

